# Ricoh and transfer paper



## divashaw3 (Feb 4, 2014)

What is the best weed less transfer paper to use with Ricoh Laser copier? I tried Michigan Specialty Paper but when applied with the heat press, half of the design comes out faded. Do I need a smaller laser printer?


----------

